# Zorg!! And The Zf 1



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's my latest build, Zorg from the Fifth Element holding the ZF 1!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Excellent looking! Are the stripes decals? What color of silver is that? I need to do my Mercury astronaut in that color.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

another nice one there Mitch !! 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Guys! The Stripes I did mask with drafting tape. The Color of the Shirt
Is From Duplicolor at Wal Mart- It's like a metal light blue.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great paint job Mitch !!! Stunning coloration.
But who is Zorg, what/where is the fifth element, and what the heck IS a ZF 1 ??
Dabbler


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Dabs check out the movie The Fifth Element . you'll be glad ya did . very spiffy Scifi stuff . the ZF1 is the weapon he's holding . 
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

oh i almost forgot , Zorg is the "bad guy " in the flick . 
hb


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

beck said:


> oh i almost forgot , Zorg is the "bad guy " in the flick .
> hb


A bad guy with a certain style as well  The pose, finish and good photos really set that one off excellently.

Very nicely done on the figure paintwork :thumbsup: , i think all those stripes woulda given me a headache, strike that, i know they would have.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Make sure you watch th emovie AT LEAST 10 times so you understand the "tone" of the story. It starts out serious, and becomes a funny adventure by the end, oh, and a love story. Chris Tucker and Ian Holm are also very funny. Tiny Lister too. Also see the "Friday" series too for more of tucker, Ice-T, and Tiny Lister as Deebo.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Guys!! I must see the Fifth Element at least 3 times a month!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm, I haven't been to a movie house in over 20 years, seldom watch TV ones, and don't have a DVD player except for my PC, which doesn't play all formats. I have a set of "50 Horror Classics" of which I've only watched 2-3 on my PC.
The Fossilized Dabbler


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dabbler, The Fifth Element is one of those sci-fi films that gained a "cult film" status almost immediately. People seem to either love or hate this film, with very little gray area in-between. Personally, I'm near the top of the "love it" column; amazing visuals, out-of-control art and character designs, flawless special effects, outstanding soundtrack, pacing and editing that border on genius, brilliant performances by Bruce Willis, Milla Jovovich, Gary Oldman, Ian Holm, Chris Tucker, Tommy "Tiny" Lister, Brion James...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/

As Beck has already stated, Gary Oldman plays a character named Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg, essentially the villain of the film, captured beautifully in Mitchellmania's build-up. The ZF1 is the weapon he's holding--a pseudo-military firearm capable of firing numerous rounds into the exact same spot (regardless of which way you point the thing), barbecuing or freezing it's target, and/or firing a net to capture the intended target, among other various functions.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Zombie, that might be the best write-up of "Fifth Element" that I've ever seen. I love that movie (and I'm resisting picking up those awesome kits, my wallet can't stand it). :thumbsup: 

Love it or hate it, any sci-fi or movie nerd has to see it at least once.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks, spe130! *blush* You could never tell I'm a fan, could you?

BTW, for any Fifth Element fans that haven't picked up the Ultimate Edition DVD, I highly recommend it! You finally get all of the "making of/behind the scenes" stuff that was missing from the original release, including an interesting interview with Maïwenn Le Besco (Diva Plavalaguna).


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Guys Yeah the ultimate edition is well worth the price! The UK Version
also has the MTV opening special!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey, FE guys - did you see Stargate: Atlantis tonight? The ending, with Teyla's celtic-ish funeral song over the chaos of the evacuation and interrogation reminded me of the gorgeous art direciton in FE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow! Great looking kit and a fantastic build-up!! I, too, loved that movie!!


Wayne


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Wayne!!!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Dang, now I want the kit back, Mitch. Wait, you already assembled and painted it!!!! heheheh jk, like I've said in other posts, I wouldn't have done it as good as you did.

Michael

btw, Milla was still with me last night


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Michael! Must have been a Milla double cause Milla's shackin up with me!! :thumbsup:


----------

